# Nevadians or Nevada-ites?



## GunTech (Jun 15, 2009)

Any Silver State dwellers out there? It would be nice to know I'm not alone as a newbie to this forum. Sound off, will ya?:smt1099
I'f any of you Northern NV handgun owners would care to raise your hand and say hello, this State forum won't be so lonely. Hmmm?


----------



## spelger (Sep 4, 2009)

reno nv. not an owner but soon to be. will be having a closer look at cabela's this weekend.


----------



## bigrobwoot (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey, I just joined, I'm from Reno. I got my Springfield XD40 from Sportsman's Warehouse. It was super empty in there, so I got plenty of help at the gun counter, and their prices may have been better than Cabela's and Scheel's. I went on different days, but I thought I remembered Cabela's being about $30 more, and Scheel's not having the gun I wanted so I didn't even look at prices. 

Anyway, where do you guys shoot? I just got this gun, and I just go shooting with my buddies from time to time up in the hills.

And for the record, I think we're "Nevadans"


----------



## foxtrotter (Oct 13, 2009)

I just joined this forum. I live in Ranch Haven , North of Reno. It is Nevadans!! I shoot in the hills around my place, I used to shoot in my backyard 'til so many city dudes moved here!


----------



## ctnv (Nov 5, 2010)

*ctnv*

Laughlin NV but have ccw in NV as resident and CT as non-resident. I shoot springfield 40 xd subcompact and wife shoots SW 38 sp +p jframe. Shoot up in Kingman AZ Mohave sportsman club often when in NV. We are snowbirds but make our residence NV.

Shoot what u carry and carry what u shoot.


----------



## steelmonkey (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's to reviving an old thread. I'm in Minden and shoot the hell out of my AK's & HK's. I usually shoot at the Douglas County range but sometimes frequent the Carson City range too.


----------

